# Stackable storage bins for Pigeon Nests??



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Was wondering if anyone ever used a Sterlite stackable plastic storage bins for Pigeon nests?? They make white ones with 3 closed sides, not like the Blue ones that I took a photo of. I was thinking plastic because they come apart & can be washed/sanitized easy. They also have a front dip, were they dip down, the Squabs wouldn't beable to fall out also + The Dimentions of the inside is 12" Deep X 16" wide & about 12" High or so inside the Bins...... I was just wondering if anyone ever used them & if there are any pros or cons to using them......


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they look cozy to me, and they would use them Iam sure, but cleaning on a day to day basis may be not as easy as wood as you can scrape the poop into a dust pan or bucket easy with flat wood surface. but I can't take my wood boxes out and hose them down if I wanted to, so I say try it out and see how you like it. also it could get a bit cramped in those with two sqaubs and a two parent birds, but Im sure they will manage.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Are you wanting to use these for breeding? The only drawback I see it that there isn't enough room for two nest bowls, so you would need at least two per pair of birds. Also, with nothing enclosing the front, you stand a good chance of other birds going into the wrong box. Other than that, if you put something on the bottom so their not so slick, they should work fine.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Well they will work but would be hard to clean with young in the nest.If you cut a piece of wood to fit the bottom,(to absorb moisture) and can pull them out to clean it between rounds. 
I am going to use a non typical nest set up in the future, that i feel is better than the traditional ones. But it does take a little more space. Dave


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

I like the idea. put newspaper in the bottom to help with cleaning and keep the bottom from being slick. As for cleaning just have two, replace the dirty one with a clean one and move the nest over to the new one. spray paint two the same color but have each nest a different color for the pigeons to tell them apart and on cleaning day bring a clean stack colored like the dirty stack and swap nests.

Just an idea, let me know if it works. I'll use it if it does.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

The Newspapers a good idea Big T, better than the wood, a thick layer would be best. Dave


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I like it. I've never seen those here. Hmmm....Definitely put something on the bottom because they look slippery. What department section can you find this?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Are they light enough to be easily tipped over?


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

there light but they could be wired down or something, they don't seen like they would tip easy, the base is pretty good on them & there is some weight to them. You could stack them up high......... I got the idea from my Wife, she work at a Clinic & they were throwing these out, I thought they would work good for Pigeon Nests. I liked the idea that they stacked up.........


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

One great way to use them would be to put them small end to wall facing one to the other, and putting plywood over it then repeating it, makes a nice pigeon condo, so they have a place for the Young, and the next set of eggs.
I am planning to use this for My oriental rollers,(Rowdy guys) my prototype is working great. young never went to floor, until they could fly. Also allows room in between for a food, and water cup for young ones. Dave


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Mader631 said:


> there light but they could be wired down or something, they don't seen like they would tip easy, the base is pretty good on them & there is some weight to them. You could stack them up high......... I got the idea from my Wife, she work at a Clinic & they were throwing these out, I thought they would work good for Pigeon Nests. I liked the idea that they stacked up.........


Free is better than cheap.As a pigeon flyer, we learn to utilize the most obscure to suit our pigeon's need's. I think the main thing is, are you happy with them?


----------



## Bobcat (Feb 26, 2009)

I have and still do use the smaller, but similar in shape plastic vegetable bins inside some of my breeding boxes for nest bowls for some of my smaller breeds. The birds seem to like them. A wood or paper bottom would help for cleaning and give the birds better footing. I think luckyT had a good idea, setting them up in pairs as long as you can provide enough hieght for the birds to do their thing.


----------



## deportivos (Mar 13, 2009)

You can use them, after two clutches i threw mine out. Pain in the arse.
You can use a rubbermaid container, cut a hole in one side on the front, put a nest bowl on the "dark side". But have it upside down. When cleaning time comes, pop the bottom off and scrape/hose off. Pop back on. Thats what i use./


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Very clever idea deportivos! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## deportivos (Mar 13, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thank you. I am not sure if i explained it right. But you get the main idea.

And thank you for the welcome


----------

